# Parole non fonologiche



## BlueWolf

Ciao a tutti!

Siccome sono un acerrimo sostenitore del fatto che la scrittura debba essere un mezzo di trascrizione della lingua, sono abbastanza felice di parlare l'italiano, che utilizza una scrittura in gran parte fonologica. D'altra parte però, proprio perché l'italiano lo è così tanto, non riesco proprio a spiegarmi la regione dell'esistenza di quelle parole che invece infrangono la regola, come _cielo, scienza, scuola_, ecc. L'unica di queste che mi sembra abbia una scusa di esistere è la parola _cieco_, in quanto differenzia i due omofoni _cieco_ (non vedente)/_ceco_ (relativo alla Repubblica Ceca). Ma perché gli altri?
Esistono per pure ragioni etimologiche? In tal caso non riesco a capire perché siano state preservate, visto che tutte le h del latino, tanto per dirne una, sono state (felicemente) debellate, a differenza che in spagnolo, francese o portoghese.
Oppure per ragione effettivamente fonologiche, ovvero perché teoricamente la pronuncia di _cielo_ dovrebbe essere [tSielo], quella di _scuola_ [skuola]? In tal caso qualcuno le pronuncia davvero così?

P.S. Siccome non voglio che questa discussione faccia la fine di questa http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=248409, chiarisco fin da subito che non è mia intenzione riscrivere l'ortografia italiana, ma solo scambiare opinioni.


----------



## TimeHP

Credo che la grafia di una parola dipenda dall'etimologia: scuola si scrive con la c perché deriva da _schola_, mentre scienza deriva da _scientia..._
Ma non so se ho capito bene il problema...__


----------



## BlueWolf

TimeHP said:


> Credo che la grafia di una parola dipenda dall'etimologia: scuola si scrive con la c perché deriva da _schola_, mentre scienza deriva da _scientia..._
> Ma non so se ho capito bene il problema...__



Il problema che ponevo è: noi scriviamo scien*z*a non scien*ti*a, umano non *h*umano, *f*iloso*f*ia non *ph*iloso*ph*ia. L'etimologia della parole è l'unica logica in lingue come inglese e francese, ma in italiano esse sono trasformate per adattarsi alle regole fonologiche proprie della lingua, anche se senza dubbio queste hanno radici nell'etimologia (non è un caso che per rappresentare il suono "gn" venga usata proprio questa combinazione di lettere e non un'altra). Perché quindi queste regole valgono per tutto tranne che per quel pugno di parole?


----------



## TimeHP

> ma in italiano esse sono trasformate per adattarsi alle regole fonologiche proprie della lingua,


Ne sei proprio sicuro?

Se parti dal presupposto che la scrittura sia un mezzo di trascrizione della lingua parlata, allora tutto va bene, anche la stenografia - se quello è il metodo che una comunità decide di usare. 

In realtà la scrittura è molto di più. 
Ti racconta la storia delle parole, che per certi vocaboli è stata lineare, per altre tortuosa e diramata. E questa storia non è finita, è in atto. 
Quindi non è escluso che tra cinquecento anni 'scuola' e 'scienza' si scrivano in modo diverso.
La scrittura ha una sua bellezza, un gusto estetico, forse involontario, 
e ha alcune bizzarrie che la rendono stupendamente incodificabile.

Personalmente una lingua completamente codificabile in regole fisse mi farebbe orrore  

Ciao


----------



## Heliand

Bella questione, Bluewolf, e approfitto per *scusarmi pubblicamente per i miei toni su quel thread.* 

Non so rispondere alla tua domanda, ma se dovessi considerare la scrittura come un puro insieme di segni convenzionali concordati a priori per trascrivere un suono, mi pare logico affermare che le parole in italiano sono mutate per conformarsi alle regole fonologiche dell'italiano man mano che la lingua evolve.

Attendiamo per vedere se qualcuno sa rispondere al tuo quesito.

Ps: Pensa a lingue come l'albanese che usa anche due grafemi per indicare un unico suono.. tipo <zh> per indicare il suono francese tipico di *jour.*
*  Attenzione però: questi digrafi sono comunque considerati come un unico fonema nonostante si usino due simboli grafici.*
*Ci saranno anche qui ragione etimologiche, chissà!!*


----------



## Ignorante

BlueWolf said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Siccome sono un acerrimo sostenitore


 
Ciao!!
se mi consenti BW, più che "acerrimo" userei "agguerrito"  
Ma come mi piacciono queste discussioni... 
e peccato che mi è sfuggita quella a cui fai riferimento..
Perchè vedi... non è tanto il fatto di aver ragione o torto, ma è per il gusto della discussione.
Perchè parlando si impara e insistendo a proporre la propria ragione magari poi la si cambia... 
Bello! il gusto di discutere per capire e non solo per il gusto di fare il Bastian Contrario

a presto!  

p.s. 
il discorso dello scritto e del parlato mi fa venire in mente una certa discussione sulle vocali.....


----------



## vin.dc

Ritengo che la distanza, nella lingua, tra la forma scritta e quella orale sia derivata in parte dall'evoluzione (e quindi l'etimologia) della parola ed in parte dal suo uso praticato nell'italiano ufficiale che si evolve praticando, per cosi' dire, una media sui dialetti locali.

Nel sud italia, penso a Napoli, la i di cIelo si sente cosi' come in cIeco in sufficIente.


----------



## BlueWolf

TimeHP said:


> In realtà la scrittura è molto di più.
> Ti racconta la storia delle parole, che per certi vocaboli è stata lineare, per altre tortuosa e diramata. E questa storia non è finita, è in atto.
> Quindi non è escluso che tra cinquecento anni 'scuola' e 'scienza' si scrivano in modo diverso.



Be', è un po' difficile vedere la storia delle parole se più o meno tutte seguono delle regole fonologiche e non etimologiche. Quello che intendevo dire che, per esempio, proprio per ragioni etimologiche, in molte altre lingue romanze ancora si conservano le h del latino benché ormai obsolete, o in inglese e in francese si scrive "ph" al posto di "f" per le parole di origine greca. Ma in italiano (grazie al cielo) nulla di tutto questo. Non capisco il perché allora di "scuola" o "scienza".



> La scrittura ha una sua bellezza, un gusto estetico, forse involontario,
> e ha alcune bizzarrie che la rendono stupendamente incodificabile.
> Personalmente una lingua completamente codificabile in regole fisse mi farebbe orrore


Concordo sulla bellezza della scrittura (non per niente ho aperto questi thread sull'ortografia ), ma non capisco perché questa sia dovuta ad un sistema irregolare, o perché la scrittura, che nasce come mezzo per la comunicazione, debba essere "stupendamente incodificabile". Mi sembra un controsenso assurdo!  



> Bella questione, Bluewolf, e approfitto per *scusarmi pubblicamente per i miei toni su quel thread.*


Non ti preoccupare, acqua passata, anzi ne approffitto anch'io per scusarmi per essermi lasciato trasportare dalla foga! 



> Ps: Pensa a lingue come l'albanese che usa anche due grafemi per indicare un unico suono.. tipo <zh> per indicare il suono francese tipico di *jour.*


Purtroppo non so nulla dell'albanese, quindi ti ringrazio per la notizia! L'inglese comunque mi fa penare abbastanza, quindi conosco il problema! 



> Ciao!!
> se mi consenti BW, più che "acerrimo" userei "agguerrito"


L'accetto, ammetto di non essere molto diplomatico, ma non lo faccio solo per testardaggine. Penso che si arrivi al meglio in una discussione proprio avendo opinioni diverse e difendendole! 



> p.s.
> il discorso dello scritto e del parlato mi fa venire in mente una certa discussione sulle vocali.....


Eh, già, siamo sempre lì intorno! 



> Nel sud italia, penso a Napoli, la i di cIelo si sente cosi' come in cIeco in sufficIente.


Interessante! Quindi si pronunciano cieco e ceco diversamente per esempio?


----------



## TimeHP

> Concordo sulla bellezza della scrittura (non per niente ho aperto questi thread sull'ortografia ), ma non capisco perché questa sia dovuta ad un sistema irregolare, o perché la scrittura, che nasce come mezzo per la comunicazione, debba essere "stupendamente incodificabile". Mi sembra un controsenso assurdo!


 
Se riuscirò a spiegarmi (e non è detto...), diciamo che l'idea che la lingua 
sfugga al nostro controllo e sia insofferente alle regole me la fa sembrare più viva, più umana...

Per tornare alla domanda che ponevi all'inizio, credo di aver capito su cosa ti tormenti, ma la regola fonologica e la regola sintattica a volte s'intrecciano.
E poi esistono le variabili, le 'resistenze' di certe parole verso certe regole...
Non chiedermi perché, né cosa ho voluto dire esattamente 
Ciao


----------



## bubu7

BlueWolf said:


> Non capisco il perché allora di "scuola" o "scienza".


Scusami BW, capisco il problema della vocale etimologica in _scienza_, ma cos'ha _scuola_ che ti rende perplesso?
_Scuola_ è /skwOla/* come _cuore_ è /kwOre/, con _w_ rappresentante la semiconsonante velare.
Non mi sembra che vi sia una disomogeneità paragonabile a _scienza_ /SEntsa/ e _conoscenza _/konoSEntsa/.


* Uso la notazione SAMPA (_Speech Assessment Methods Phonetic Alphabet_).


----------



## SunDraw

TimeHP said:


> In realtà la scrittura è molto di più.
> Ti racconta la storia delle parole
> (...)
> Quindi non è escluso che tra cinquecento anni 'scuola' e 'scienza' si scrivano in modo diverso.


Quanto mi è piaciuto questo pensiero.
(Mi riserbo di trovar fuori qualche esempio bello, su di uno stesso suono fissato diversamente, per me ...meravigliosamente, su parole di provenienza distinta).
Semplicemente adoro l'etimologia, un vero peccato non essermicisi mai davvero dedicato.
Sapere che certe parole si radicano, per il loro suono, magari migliaia d'anni addietro: in espressioni indoeuropee o altre.
O magari son così dall'esser rientrate nella lingua "per la finestra" (scandalizza chi pronuncia media midia?! quanti vocaboli neolatini italiani si son infine fissati da un francesismo ecc).
Nel dubbio, per cogliere delle sfumature di significato, vado sempre all'etimo, per continuare, almeno io..., a perpetrare quello originario, tra i vari elementi apportati dai vari sinonimi e il crescere di riferimenti nel tempo.
Sono sempre dell'idea che si sia persa irrimediabilmente un'occasione in Italia, dal dopoguerra, per un'impostazione (voglio dire significativa, decente) di un possibile metodo, di più: per uno stesso capacitarsi dell'atto, di creazione delle nuove necessarie parole, al di là dell'onesto lavoro degli scienziati con il comporre da matrici greche e latine. 
Non mi spaventano gli anglicismi eccetera, né penso che l' "automobile" dannunziana sia stata una soluzione riuscita per qualcosa che più spontaneamente ma anche meno pesantemente sarebbe potuto benissimo essere "carro" anche in italiano, ovviamente quello moderno a motore.
(All'inverso: lo sapevate? ma gli italiani son riconosciuti abili nello sviluppo delle parole ..inglesi! Cfr la lettera di una signora inglese in Italia sul Corsera di un paio di giorni fa.
...Ah, se solo fosse ben indirizzata la nostra inventiva!)

Ma un qualsivoglia sforzo per tradurre _in tempo_ (suggerire opportunamente da parte di chi appunto ne sa giusto un po' di più della grande eredità linguistica), chessò, "to scan", o condensare "macchina fotografica", prima di spaccarcisi la testa ciascuno ogni giorno, ed affidarsi infine ai giornalisti (con tutto il rispetto: e di più per molti addetti ...allo sport, dove il gioco e la ricerca letteraria sono persino tra i maggiori).

E quindi i suoni, e quindi i caratteri.
Una mia fissa (gergo: fissazione) è quella della mancata codifica universale, affermata, per i suoni e quindi i caratteri alfabetici. Basti pensare ai differenti concetti di "c" (e tutti con una storia, nel prezioso senso di TimeHP, dietro!) e cento altri.
Per cui oggi sto accogliendo entusiasta l'idea che passino certe odiatissime praticità sul genere del "k" in luogo del "ch" italiano: un po' come si è arrivati in passato alla "x" (nel senso qui di "ics"...) o, mi pare, scusate sto andando a braccio, alla stessa "f", per non dire della storia della "v" e della sua pronuncia ecc.
Certo ho ben presente quella gustosa storiella che condensava analoghi sforzi per l'inglese (mi spiace, non saprei recuperarla), per cui di riduzione in riduzione "razionale" ("ch" in non ricordo cosa, "th" in cos'altro...) si sarebbe arrivati a scritture esilaranti ed inimmaginabili.
Sono stato felicissimo, apparentemente all'opposto, della levata di scudi del "popolo" tedesco al degnissimo sforzo delle sue istituzioni di riorganizzare la grafia, ad esempio eliminando l'arabesco ß.
L'ultimissimo esempio sull'argomento che mi è capitato in ordine di tempo, dal thread "pernacchia" di pochi giorni fa, è l'aver scoperto che uno dei relativamente pochi suoni distinti, elementari, che gli umani san produrre (con la bocca, sto intendendo!) è giusto "pr", che però non è finito in nessuna (sia quel che sia) lingua con un unico carattere.
Oppure la considerazione (mia) che anche un occidentale può capire facilmente il "tremendo" concetto di ideogramma (son parole? concetti?) considerando semplicemente le cifre: esse valgono numeri (concetti) e son parole (di tanti caratteri, anche più sillabe, l'una).
Infatti mi va benissimo in questo senso anche l'orripilante (per altri) uso del "6" per "sei": un'operazione che un cinese non ha problemi di fare con i suoi "segni", liberandosi con agilità del concetto di "6" (numero) quando lo trova in un certo contesto altrimenti evidente ("6 grande!").
(Per l'"x" preferisco di no: fa confusione, a meno di non aver modo di tracciare, sempre ben distinto, il segno "per" della moltiplicazione, com'è in molti font (×), ma lasciamolo pure meno prioritario...)

Insomma cosa volevo dire: mi sarebbe piaciuto un maggior sforzo dell'umanità nel codificare, e qui forse vengo a cogliere la provocazione di BlueWolf, salvo che da una parte è evidente che oggi non sarebbe un'imposizione alla maniera di Cirillo e Metodio (...peraltro amatissimi, per quanto fecero d'ufficio), ma piuttosto secondo il metodo con cui il giapponese oggi rientra, volendo, in una tastiera; e dall'altra che pochi vorrebbero davvero sbarazzarsi del "gesto" più antico mirabilmente cristallizzato nei nostri segni.

Questo sia per la sfida del nuovo nominario per ogni lingua, sia per gli orizzonti della scrittura (col senso un po' cosmico di questa parola su "grafia").

Insomma sto parlando, rivendicando, di ...glottologia, tutta quella che ci (o anche solo mi, e forse a TimeHP) manca.

En passant: anyone ke sappia riferire a quelli del SAMPA, del link di bubu7, la codifica esatta dei colori della bandiera dell'Italia ?!
(cfr. it wikipedia org/wiki/Bandiera_italiana)


----------



## MünchnerFax

SunDraw said:


> Sono stato felicissimo, apparentemente all'opposto, della levata di scudi del "popolo" tedesco al degnissimo sforzo delle sue istituzioni di riorganizzare la grafia, ad esempio eliminando l'arabesco ß.


Sempre _en passant_, altrimenti si va OT:
Non è stato eliminato per nulla! Sono solo state definite regole fonetiche in base alle quali scrivere _ss_ e _ß_. Un concetto analogo a quello che mostri di apprezzare nel caso italiano _ch/k_.


----------



## SunDraw

MünchnerFax said:


> altrimenti si va OT:
> (...) Sono solo state definite regole fonetiche ...


 
No, no, niente OT: io pensavo esattamente che quello che apprezzerebbe BlueWolf sarebbe giusto un qualcosa come le enunciazioni a "premessa" che sicuramente ad es. l'organismo tedesco in questione avrà elaborato per quel suo lavoro.


----------



## BlueWolf

bubu7 said:


> Scusami BW, capisco il problema della vocale etimologica in _scienza_, ma cos'ha _scuola_ che ti rende perplesso?
> _Scuola_ è /skwOla/* come _cuore_ è /kwOre/, con _w_ rappresentante la semiconsonante velare.



Appunto. Se _scuola_ o _cuore_ fossero parole regolari non sarebbero scritte con la C ma con la Q, perché la combinazione [kw] + vocale è scritta con la Q in italiano. Non ti ricordi tutta la lista di parole del genere che ci facevano imparare alle elementari? _Scuola, cuore, scuotere, cuoco,_ e così via. 

(Tra l'altro, perché scrivere mantenere la C in _cuore_ perché deriva da _cor_, ma cambiare la Q in _che_ anche se deriva da _que_? Uno dei migliaia di esempi in cui l'etimologia dopotutto non è così imporante. Quanti sarebbero a favore dello scrivere _philosophia_?)


----------



## awanzi

Ho avuto un'analoga discussione pochi giorni fa con una ragazza Belga (di madrelingua olandese). E' rimasta veramente affascinata e anche un pò shoccata (o scioccata o shokata) dal sapere che in italiano è praticamente impossibile fare errori nel dettato già (volendo) dalla terza elementare.  In altre lingue, come ben sappiamo, la corrispondenza suoni/lettere  non  c'è,  o perlomeno  non  è così  lineare come la nostra. Nell'olandese hanno cambiato lo spelling già molte volte, con (secondo me) unico risultato la vendita di dizionari aggiornati. Lì i nonni non scrivono nè come i figli nè tantomeno come i nipoti (i quali scrivono diversamente dai genitori). 
Io sono contenta invece che all'epoca in cui andavo a scuola ho potuto chiedere ai miei come si scrivesse una parola senza paura di fare errori!   
Anche se ho dovuto imparare a memoria quelle piccole eccezioni tipo cuoco e cuore! 

Però, per esempio, faccio molto spesso questo errore: scrivo "*anchora*"... come si faceva una volta! Mi viene spontaneo, da sempre, sebbene abbia sempre saputo che è un errore (e anchora lo so).


----------



## BlueWolf

awanzi said:


> E' rimasta veramente affascinata e anche un pò shoccata (o scioccata o shokata)



Ottimo esempio di confusione dovuta all'etimologia.  Penso che la grafia corretta sia _scioccata_, però curiosamente non abbiamo _scioc_ in italiano, ma solo _shock_ dall'inglese o _choc_ dal francese (a scelta)... [qualcuno mi corregga se sbaglio]



> In altre lingue, come ben sappiamo, la corrispondenza suoni/lettere non c'è, o perlomeno non è così lineare come la nostra.



C'è da dire comunque che gli italiani non hanno tutto il merito, nel senso che visto che l'italiano mantiene molte somiglianze con il latino è più facile scrivere fonologicamente conservando allo stesso tempo anche l'etimologia (che sembra essere una fissa di un po' tutte le lingue). Caso ben diverso dall'inglese, dove per scrivere parole che a noi appaiono tanto familiari sono costretti a fare salti mortali, o dal francese, che continua a scrivere lettere mute ormai da secoli.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io pronuncio cieco e ceco in modo differente.


----------



## angelabonora

infinite sadness said:


> Anche io pronuncio cieco e ceco in modo differente.


 
Andando a consultare vecchi scritti in archivi mi sono vista scorrere sotto gli occhi le trasformazioni della lingua, in parte dovute al cambiare della fonologia, in parte anche per fatti che con essa niente hanno a che fare. Faccio un esempio con un nome di cittadina del bolognese: attualmente detta Santa Maria in Duno. Mia prima domanda cosa sarà mai quel Duno ? Allora da documenti  del 1300 e prima ho trovato Dona, Duna, Dunam, Damnum, Santa Maria (dopo il Concilio di Trento), poi Santa Maria in Dono (chissà quale dono?) poi l'attuale Santa Maria in Duno. Solo ora che abito in Inghilterra e che per ricerche sono capitata sul termine celtico  Duno...

"Questo toponimo risulta molto interessante se si fa una ricerca verso i tempi più remoti. Nel 1600, come risulta da libro dei matrimoni, conservato nell’archivio della Parrocchia, si parlava di Santa Maria in Dono. Non ci sono, almeno sembra, scritti che spieghino il perché di tale denominazione, ma se andiamo a scomodare l’italiano antico vediamo scritto “_damnum_” e qualche volta il toponimo viene riportato appunto in questo modo: Santa Maria in Dumnum o in Damnumhttp://forum.wordreference.com/#_edn1_. Poi se ci addentriamo nel latino vediamo che damnum indica danno, __e non ci stupiamo essendo la località sulla riva di un fiume che esce facilmente dagli argini. Ma la nostra ricerca non si ferma, andiamo a consultare elenchi di termini faticosamente raccolti dagli studiosi del linguaggio e ritroviamo il termine duno riportato nella lingua celtica. Il significato in questo caso è strabiliante duno=collina, fortificazione.[ii]  Ma allora dei terramaricoli,  vivevano proprio lungo quel tratto ...ma spostiamoci ancora in dietro ricordiamo la Grande Madre Terra celta dell’Europa centrale: “Don”, “Dona”, “Danu”…e allora?
La ricerca si fa più interessante quando vengono fatti degli scavi in loco ....e si trovano terremare...

 E probabile che fosse la stessa dizione Damnum, che data la grafia diversa degli estensori ha portato ad una lettura diversa

[ii] Toponimi derivati sempre da duno o da dunum = collina, fortezza, li abbiamo d’altra parte  in tutta la zona lungo l’attuale pianura padana, nel novarese ( Duno, sopra Cuvio, Linduno) e nel Canton Ticino (Duno di Claro, Duno di Lavertezzo e Duno nel Malcantone) nella Francia del sud- est (Lugduunum = Lione)."
 
Scusate se ho riportato un pezzo era più breve e più comodo, ma solo venendo qui e ascoltando la dizione di down (daun) area of open undulating land mi si sono aperte le meningi sulla trasformazione di quel nome e della storia che vi era dietro e di contorno. 
Altro nome che noi usiamo normalmente è motta e ha una storia simile...
Comunque consultando vecchi archivi si vede anche che le trasformazioni sono non tutte in un senso: spesso una parola viene trasformata e poi ritorna ad essere quella precedente per poi ritornare ancora, gli emanuensi hanno lavorato parecchio a questa trasformazione e spesso l'inziale etimologia ..._


----------



## Salegrosso

Angela Bonora, quello che hai scritto è interessantissimo, veramente. 
Grazie.


----------



## itka

Grazie, Angelabonora, di farci dividere le tue ricerche cosi' interessanti.

Pero', c'è qualcosa che non capisco : sia la parola "down", sia il fatto che il paese è danneggiato dal fiume uscendo dal proprio letto, rimandano ad un senso di "giù", mentre il "dun" celtico ci riporta ad una collina, cioè in "su"... Quel significato, lo posso confermare, dato che s'incontra oltre a Lugdunum (Lione) "la collina di Lug", in molti toponomastici francesi.

Mi potresti dire com'è quel paese, Santa Maria in Duno ? In alto o in pianura ?


----------



## angelabonora

itka said:


> Grazie, Angelabonora, di farci dividere le tue ricerche cosi' interessanti.
> 
> Pero', c'è qualcosa che non capisco : sia la parola "down", sia il fatto che il paese è danneggiato dal fiume uscendo dal proprio letto, rimandano ad un senso di "giù", mentre il "dun" celtico ci riporta ad una collina, cioè in "su"... Quel significato, lo posso confermare, dato che s'incontra oltre a Lugdunum (Lione) "la collina di Lug", in molti toponomastici francesi.
> 
> Mi potresti dire com'è quel paese, Santa Maria in Duno ? In alto o in pianura ?


 
Hai ragione non mi sono spiegata bene. questo dipende dal fatto che io conosco certi precedenti di cui non ho riferito. Il fiume Reno, per molto tempo affluente del Po, ha  avuto nel lontano passato un andamento non corretto, si riscontrano sul terreno tre percorsi, quello arcaico, che passava proprio nelle vicinanze del Paese citato e altre due percorsi successivi nel tempo quindi tre conoidi degradanti da Bologna verso il Po. Tale paese ha sfruttato, si pensa, l'acqua del fiume (arcaico) per proteggersi, era di foggia terramaricola, alto sul fiume con case sulla terra ferma ma montate su palafitte, attorno un fossato con acqua prelevata dal fiume. Solo alla fine del 1800 sono state scoperte le Terre Amare in colinette sparse sulla pianura antistante, quindi le teorie di "danno" erano precedenti e si basavano solo sulla vicinanza dello scorrere del fiume.
Altri scavi sino a sette/otto metri in profondità e nella stessa area hanno messo in risalto anche fondi di  capanne e urne cinerarie. Il terreno ora è completamente spianato,molto probabilmente per le opere di drenaggio delle aree successivamente diventate paludose per i lavori fatti per migliorare la portata del Po e per lavori agricoli (che hanno sfruttato quella terra nera che si trovava in diverse colinette; ma sia il tipo di costruzioni terramaricole, sia lo scorrere del fiume, che la conoide del Reno arcaico ( facilmente rilevabile con aereofotografia) fanno pensare che non fosse del tutto piatto il terreno. Un carotaggio a 8 metri ha fatto rilevare il letto del fiume sempre  nella stessa dirittura.

Ora passando al termine "down", in inglese ha una doppia definizione, una "giu'", l'altra di derivazione celtica, come dalla definizione che ho riportato "terreno  ondulato", lo stesso suono in poche parole, ma diverso modo di scrivere e diverso significato. 
Comunque questa spiegazione forse ha fatto portare la discussione fuori dal tema iniziale, anche se per me strettamente legato e documentabile sul suolo. 

Cordiali saluti
Angela


----------



## marcoxx

Per quanto riguarda cieco e ceco,a Napoli non solo si pronuncia la I, più o meno distintamente,ma varia anche la pronuncia della "e" : chiusa nel primo caso,aperta nel secondo.
Penso che anche in altre regioni (non saprei dire quali,con precisione) sia più o meno lo stesso.


----------

